# WritingForums.com: like a testimony in progress



## dale

This is like a testimony in progress, especially aimed at the newbies here who may become frustrated or
disinterested for whatever reasons......
I came here with only 2 short stories written......zero published. since being here and following the great criticisms
i received on my works in "the workshop" from members like chris miller, jonm, tiamat10, kyle colorado and others
...plus the confidence building and gracious praise on submitted works from sunny, josh.townley and others...plus learning
about sites like P&E and duotrope and other means to getting work published...not only have i written 2 more short stories,
but am now over a 1/3 the way done with a novel. 
of the 4 short stories i've written, the 2 i wrote after learning what i have from this forum were accepted for publication
fairly quickly. i wouldn't have changed my writing style a bit on those, if not for chris, jonm, and kyle. and today, the 1st
story i ever wrote just got accepted, thanks to this site teaching me about duotrope and how to place it perfectly. i'm 3
out of 4 now. ha. 
i just wanted to say that this site is great. this old dog may still have a few tricks left. one of the best decisions i ever
made was finding this place and registering here.


----------



## Tiamat

And we do love positive feedback from members just like you!    Huge congratulations, by the way, on getting published with three of your four stories.  That's pretty awesome, so kudos to you.   I'm pretty sure my statistics as somewhat poorer than yours.

Just to add my own experiences with this forum, I showed up here after having been unanimously rejected with the one novel I had written, as well as whatever stories I'd submitted up till that point.  Again, to echo what dale said, if it wasn't for the wonderful help I received in the workshop from the members he mentioned (as well as many others, including, unfortunately, many of those no longer around), I'd still be where I was back then: unpublished and, frankly, a rather poor writer.

This website really is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Sam

I came here with the intention of sharing my work to see where I could improve. Along with that, I learned a million and one things about the world of writing, all of which have contributed to me now being a published author. 

That's the beauty of this site. If you can accept the constructive criticism and apply it, where necessary, to your work, you will become a better writer because of it. Just remember to not agree 100% with the person or 100% against them. Find a happy medium. Learn to take their advice when needed, and to stick to your guns when you believe in what you've written. That will come with time.


----------



## Jon M

Three out of four, huh? That is awesome, dale. Congrats on the publishing success.


----------



## Kyle R

Awesome, Dale!

It's a testament to your own abilities, as well. You've taken the feedback you were given and assimilated it quickly into your writing. That's a skill not everyone is capable of doing in such a short amount of time.

What's your novel about? Just curious!

I've also been helped tremendously by everyone mentioned in the OP, as well as many others. Lots of great minds here.  Mmm. Delicious, squishy brains...


----------



## dale

KyleColorado said:


> Awesome, Dale!
> 
> It's a testament to your own abilities, as well. You've taken the feedback you were given and assimilated it quickly into your writing. That's a skill not everyone is capable of doing in such a short amount of time.
> 
> What's your novel about? Just curious!
> 
> I've also been helped tremendously by everyone mentioned in the OP, as well as many others. Lots of great minds here.  Mmm. Delicious, squishy brains...



thanks, kyle..and everyone else on the thread. i don't even like to go into the novel here anymore. i put a couple chapters
up and it has evolved from that substantially..but i think the content made people uncomfortable. my wife tells me no publisher is
going to touch it because of the subject matter...but...as sam w said...sometimes you just got to ignore the critics and write it. 

 but back on topic...yeah...this site has some great minds here.


----------



## dale

i guess i'll bump this to gloat a bit. i now have no unpublished stories written. The "Midwest Literary Magazine" just accepted
that final one this morning. so i'm 4 out of 4 now. 100%. woot-woot. time for a snoopy dance............


----------



## Kyle R

Woo!

Very inspirational. Great job!


----------



## Oasis Writer

I would have to agree. This site is an amazing asset and resource for any writers that are serious about progressing their skill-set and learning something new, while having fun and interacting with others that have similar interests.


----------



## IanMGSmith

...great guns Dale, wishing you ever more success.


----------



## dale

a lesson learned........well, i had the 4 stories accepted....but this last week, 2 of those publications shut down before mine was scheduled for print. 
but it might have worked for the best on one of those, because someone else was wanting it, after i had already signed a contract with the place
that shut down....so i emailed them back on it and the editor said she remembered the story and still wanted it. and where it's goin now will actually
put it in a printed anthology i can stick on my shelf. but......the lesson learned is: don't celebrate too soon. next time i'll wait until the story is actually
released before i started prancing around about it.


----------



## Namba

This thread makes me wanna run a marathon.


----------



## dale

just finished my 1st longer work last night. a novella of 21,000 words. that was a long, grueling process but well worth it
now that it's finished. i'm actually quite proud of it. it's pretty twisted. i'd put it in the workshop, but i think a story of that length
is a bit too much for people to want to read on a glaring computer screen. now, on to finishing the full length novel i've had on the
back burner for months. woot-woot.


----------



## Cran

*dale*, accepted for publication is still a win; enjoy it for that*. 
Seeing your work in print, that's gold! Worth every second of sweat and concern.

Congratulations, *dale*, and may you power on to more milestones.

*I've had a similar experience: accepted but never made print (as far as I know).


As for the novella: 
Rather than posting entire long works, I'd encourage people to post excerpts. Focus on a section or two that doesn't quite ring the bell but where a solution is elusive.


----------



## Foxee

WTG, Dale! Love hearing of your successes (even though a couple publications folded, that's out of your control) and the path you've been on. 

I wanted to mention that even if you don't find acceptance with one publisher or another for your novel that doesn't mean that it'll never find acceptance somewhere. You probably already know that, though.

It's true that the Writer's Workshop has always been helpful for me and we have some really fantastic writers who hang out there and critique. 

Thanks for the positive report! I agree with the person who said this makes them feel like running a marathon. Maybe success is contagious.


----------



## Jon M

Congrats on finishing the novella, dale. It's a great feeling.


----------



## DuKane

Congrats Dale, it does feel good doesn't it?
Agree with you regarding this place, some wonderful people and a good sprinkling of loonies to boot.
Long may that continue.


----------



## moderan

Cran said:


> *I've had a similar experience: accepted but never made print (as far as I know).



That isn't at all unusual, especially when you're talking about larger-circulation periodicals. I've sold stories to most of the slicks and haven't had my own byline in them yet. After a while of delayed publication dates, things get lost. I had it happen with the same story at the same magazine with two different editors (George Scithers and Gardner Dozois).
But I cheerfully cashed the checks and will wait until the rights revert and resubmit. That one story will go to F&SF the next time


----------



## dale

1st time i've landed in a printed book. i didn't make any money on it, but at least it's something i can hold and put on a bookshelf.
my story in this anthology is called "The Gospel of Pilate". i once put it up in the workshop here, before it got accepted for publication....

Hell: James Ward Kirk, William Cook, A. B. Stephens, Timothy Frazier, Paula D. Ashe, David Frazier, Matthew Wilson, Scott Frederick Hargrave, Christopher Hivner, A. D. Moore, Clint Smith, Chantal Noordeloos, Ron Koppleberger, Paul DeThroe, Ken Goldma


----------



## dale

dale said:


> just finished my 1st longer work last night. a novella of 21,000 words. that was a long, grueling process but well worth it
> now that it's finished. i'm actually quite proud of it. it's pretty twisted. i'd put it in the workshop, but i think a story of that length
> is a bit too much for people to want to read on a glaring computer screen. now, on to finishing the full length novel i've had on the
> back burner for months. woot-woot.



woot-woot. my novella just got accepted by a small book publisher. another mission accomplished. it's not slotted for release
until may of 2014, though. so i guess i'll have to wait until then to receive the highly coveted and prestigious writingforums.com
 "published author award". ha ha. also hoping i can get it reviewed by Motley Press then also.


----------



## JosephB

That's fantastic. Congratulations!


----------



## Bilston Blue

Nice one, Dale. Kind of gives me a little hope with my shortish novella.


----------



## Lewdog

Congrats!  Make sure the book comes with a built in bottle opener so I can drink while reading.  Plus it will help to bridge the redneck demographic.


----------



## bazz cargo

Wow! Dale,
you are an inspiration. Congratulations.


----------



## hamster892

I finally found my way back here after creating an account and giving up a few months ago. This makes me want to stick it out this time around. Congratulations on your success!


----------



## WechtleinUns

This is so cool! I hope you don't mind me adding a bit of testimony myself. I actually came to writing forums because I had some sliver of hope that, someday, I might be able to write something that wasn't arcane technical documentation on LDP-11 virtualization programming.

I can't say for sure, but I think I'm getting better. And the people on here are really awesome, too.


----------



## Govinda

I myself am recently returned, having left _waaaaaaayyyy_ back during the "event" about 3ish years ago.  I laugh because I remember someone saying in a post in the lounge something to the tune of, "Man, we used be Vegas!  Now we're the outskirts of Reno."

I came back because somewhere else I play is going through a rough metamorphosis and it may come out ok, it may not.  I came back here after chatting with Shaddowalker who had great things to say about a new and revamped writingforums.com.  

She was right!  The discussion here is where it should be, on writing.  I see an active critique area.  I see members posting work.  I see... writing!  

How _avant guard_.


----------



## dale

the erotica ghost story i wrote for my ex-wife just sold for $25. i feel like such a harlot. i got a hot penny a word. ha ha


----------



## Kyle R

Dale, you slut!  (Just kidding!)

Great job! :encouragement:


----------



## Cran

In the current fiction writing climate, any sale is a good sale. Congratulations, dale.


----------



## Lewdog

dale said:


> the erotica ghost story i wrote for my ex-wife just sold for $25. i feel like such a harlot. i got a hot penny a word. ha ha



Don't put yourself down so much, there are a lot worse things you could do for a penny!


----------



## dale

*exhale*......as christ once said......."it is finished". the novel is done. my 1st novel. that was like giving birth to something both beautiful
and terrible. that last chapter has my head spinning. i need a drink. i don't even know what to say. think i'll pass out.


----------



## Lewdog

dale said:


> *exhale*......as christ once said......."it is finished". the novel is done. my 1st novel. that was like giving birth to something both beautiful
> and terrible. that last chapter has my head spinning. i need a drink. i don't even know what to say. think i'll pass out.



Congrats have a double, on me, as long as you are paying.


----------



## Kevin

I'm happy for you. Seriously. Very cool. A milepost...


----------



## dale

for an update...the agent search is as frustrating and stupid as every other aspect of the writing racket. my ex-wife was right
so far. she told me when i started the book that i would have a hard time getting anyone in the NYC industry to even read it because of the 
 theme. the one personalized rejection i've had from new york so far said she had "personal reservations" about "the project". said it was 
very interesting and well written....but due to "personal reservations" she wouldn't be a good fit. i thought..."jeez, girl....you sound like every 
woman i've ever slept with." ha ha


----------



## Gumby

Don't give up, dale. Congratulations on finishing your work, how great that must feel.


----------



## dale

Gumby said:


> Don't give up, dale. Congratulations on finishing your work, how great that must feel.



thanks. usually the way it's worked in the past like on short stories is i get a couple 2 or 3 rejections, then the 4th or 5th 
one says yeah...i'm interested. i'm hoping that will be the case on the agent queries. i know i could send this to a small publisher
myself and it would get accepted...but they want me to actually promote and market my work myself. i'm too lazy for that
crap and really don't get along well with others. that's why i'd really like an agent to handle that for me.


----------



## dale

have another short story published in this State review anthology..........
http://www.amazon.com/dp/061592283X/?tag=writingforu06-20

 have only had interest from small publishers on the novel.
kind of discouraged on the agent thing. sent out about 15 queries, gotten 5 rejections so far. i may have to go the small
publisher route again, it seems.


----------



## PiP

> have another short story published in this State review anthology..........
> http://www.amazon.com/Indiana-Horror...or+review+2013



Congrats, Dale  Great to have an update. Any news re. remaining queries on the novel?


----------



## Gumby

Congrats, Dale! That's awesome.


----------



## Lewdog

Don't tell the ladies Dale, but I have short story envy.

:hopelessness:


----------



## dale

pigletinportugal said:


> Congrats, Dale  Great to have an update. Any news re. remaining queries on the novel?



call me impatient, (because i am) but i gave up on the query wait today and signed a contract with a small publisher. i just signed it
and already they're planning a release date of january, are scheduling me a local book signing. getting reviews lined up, and helping
me polish up my social network a bit......far more than the small publisher releasing my novella next summer is doing. my WIP is less offensive
and more literary, so hopefully the agent search will go better with that. but for this debut novel? i'm satisfied so far with where it's
going.


----------



## popsprocket

Wow that's quick!

It's good to see that they're taking an active hand in selling the book.

- - - Updated - - -

Wow that's quick!

It's good to see that they're taking an active hand in selling the book.


----------



## dale

popsprocket said:


> Wow that's quick!
> 
> It's good to see that they're taking an active hand in selling the book.
> .



i know. he just sprung that release date on me tonight. i was like. "wow. that quick? jesus. i need to get busy".
i was not expecting that.


----------



## Lewdog

dale said:


> i know. he just sprung that release date on me tonight. i was like. "wow. that quick? jesus. i need to get busy".
> i was not expecting that.



Congrats Dale, did you ever finish the last chapter???


----------



## dale

Lewdog said:


> Congrats Dale, did you ever finish the last chapter???



lol. yeah. that little self inflicted panic trick of mine actually worked. it became double panic right after, because after i sent
those premature queries off, i finished the chapter i was working on to discover it needed another one. i was like "oh my god...
....i have to have another chapter!!!!!" i got it done in time, though.


----------



## popsprocket

dale said:


> i know. he just sprung that release date on me tonight. i was like. "wow. that quick? jesus. i need to get busy".
> i was not expecting that.



It makes sense when I think about it. It costs them money to sit on your book and keep revising it in the long run. But if they turn it out as quickly as humanly possible then the costs are lowered. Since there won't be a huge marketing campaign accompanying it, January isn't so hard (except on the guy that has to do all the edits ).


----------



## Gumby

dale said:


> lol. yeah. that little self inflicted panic trick of mine actually worked. it became double panic right after, because after i sent
> those premature queries off, i finished the chapter i was working on to discover it needed another one. i was like "oh my god...
> ....i have to have another chapter!!!!!" i got it done in time, though.



Good for you, dale! Talk about pressure.


----------



## dale

award winning literary author and illustrator Tais Teng is supposed to design my cover. pretty excited to see what he comes
up with. here's a site with some of his previous work.........

http://taisteng.deviantart.com/gallery/?catpath=/





edit: cover art chosen for my book........


----------



## spirithawk41723

I am new here and having a hard time building my ability to give constructive criticism. The main reason I came here was for feedback on my latest story but I still need to reach ten posts. Just thought I would stop in because the title caught my eye. I think it's great this site helped you get accepted for publishing.


----------



## dale

uh-oh....ha ha....dale's novel is out on kindle now...but if you all wanna smell me on paper? it's gonna be a week or 2.........

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HNGHQDS/?tag=writingforu06-20


----------



## Gumby

All right!  And that's a neat cover, dale.


----------



## dale

Gumby said:


> All right!  And that's a neat cover, dale.



lol. hey gumby...does this mean i get the most coveted and sought after writingforums.com "Author Award" now? ha ha


----------



## Guy Faukes

dale said:


> edit: cover art chosen for my book........
> 
> View attachment 5126



That baby is freakin' me out.. like it's going to haunt my dreams or something.


----------



## dale

Guy Faukes said:


> That baby is freakin' me out.. like it's going to haunt my dreams or something.



lol. yeah. that's what Isaac does....he haunts.


----------



## Gumby

dale said:


> lol. hey gumby...does this mean i get the most coveted and sought after writingforums.com "Author Award" now? ha ha



Absolutely, it does.


----------



## dale

my novel is out in print now. Isaac lives. woot-woot........

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0615948340/?tag=writingforu06-20


----------



## Lewdog

dale said:


> my novel is out in print now. Isaac lives. woot-woot........
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/0615948340/?tag=writingforu06-20



Congratulations.  I have to say by reading the short explanation of the book, it sounds way over my head.  :read:


----------



## dale

Lewdog said:


> Congratulations.  I have to say by reading the short explanation of the book, it sounds way over my head.  :read:



thanks, lew. it's a disturbing book. it even made me uneasy a couple times while writing it, to be honest.

- - - Updated - - -



Lewdog said:


> Congratulations.  I have to say by reading the short explanation of the book, it sounds way over my head.  :read:



thanks, lew. it's a disturbing book. it even made me uneasy a couple times while writing it, to be honest.


----------



## dale

lovecraft eZine has requested a copy of the book for possible review. keeping my fingers crossed he finds the book worthy enough
to dedicate a review to there. with my lack of social networking skills, i need all the reviews i can get.


----------



## dale

the cover art for my novella being released in july just got sent to me for approval. i absolutely love it. it fits the book
so perfectly. i actually wrote this before "The Abomination of Norma" novel....but this publisher takes it's time more with
 releasing anything moreso than the publisher i used for the novel......


----------



## J Anfinson

Awesome cover, Dale.


----------



## dale

thanks. the problem is that this "awesome cover" isn't set to come out in print, as novellas only come out in ebook. so i emailed the publisher
 last night, asking her if she would permit me to submit a few short stories of mine to tack on with the novella, in order to push the total word
count necessary for a print release. she hasn't responded yet, though.


----------



## dale

well, it's on now. ha ha. indianapolis is having a horror book/book signing event called "The Horror!" at the end of march.
horror authors from various publishers from around the country will be there, but ol' dale gets a seat at that signing table too, 
right along with them. lol. oughtta be a real hoot. i'm kind of wondering just how smashed i can get away with being at something 
like this. it should be interesting.


----------



## Lewdog

Is it just for people who write horror stories, or can people who's writing is horrible come?


----------



## Gumby

Oooh, get some pictures for us. Congratulations!


----------



## dale

promotional poster for the book signing event. i guess i actually have to either read an excerpt from the book or talk about the "thought process"
i went through while writing it. not exactly my cup of tea. i'll deal with it though, with the aid of a nice chianti. ha ha


----------



## escorial

cool man


----------



## dale

lol. this is kind of humorous to me, even though it maybe shouldn't be. but i DESPISE public speaking. so let's just say i kind
of OVER-prepared myself for this event, chemically speaking. i never should have mixed vicodin into the booze equation. i'm 
 watching this for the 1st time and shaking my head. i actually lose track of where i'm reading once. i keep rubbing my nose and 
face, which is a sign of the vicodin. but oh well.....i did sign quite a few books at this thing and met some really cool people.
so....here's dale, shattered out of his mind and reading 1/2 coherently from his novel to a crowd of 40 or 50 people..........

[video=youtube;YQ84Vg9YAhc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ84Vg9YAhc[/video]


----------



## dale

obama just got his copy today. he does NOT look happy.....


----------



## Bishop

That's because he clearly got a massive coloring book version.


----------



## dale

Putin decides to put conquering the world on hold for some quality reading time......


----------



## Bishop

He's gesturing exactly how big he wanted the book to be. He wanted one that was at least 5 times larger than Obama's.


----------



## dale

Rachel Maddow uses her copy of "The Abomination of Norma" to protect her vagina from unwanted male stalkers.....


----------



## Bishop

dale said:


> Rachel Maddow uses her copy of "The Abomination of Norma" to protect her vagina from unwanted male stalkers.....



Hey! Now you're just stealing my comments.

And clearly, she's covering up a tomato sauce stain on her fine white shirt. And the fact that her fly is down.


----------



## Kevin

> to protect


 her bulge...


----------



## dale

it's pretty much come to the point where i feel like a loser updating this thing, and will until i hit a new york city agency or publisher....
...but, to hell with it. i guess i'll keep putting these small publisher milestones on the page. i actually love this story. i was quite proud of it
 after i wrote it a year or 2 ago. it finally got released........

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KMIUZBY/?tag=writingforu06-20

i also got a story in an anthology about to be released mid-June. kind of a big deal, because William Nolan of "Logan's Run" fame is involved in it.
there's actually another WF member that has a story in that anthology, also. ha ha.


----------



## W.Goepner

Sam said:


> I came here with the intention of sharing my work to see where I could improve. Along with that, I learned a million and one things about the world of writing, all of which have contributed to me now being a published author.
> 
> That's the beauty of this site. If you can accept the constructive criticism and apply it, where necessary, to your work, you will become a better writer because of it. Just remember to not agree 100% with the person or 100% against them. Find a happy medium. Learn to take their advice when needed, and to stick to your guns when you believe in what you've written. That will come with time.



Not a truer word, have I heard, in quite some time. Bravo Sam, bravo.


----------



## dale

the anthology me and another WF member are in is out on kindle. my story is a kind of southern gothic type tale. the other member's story in this is just straight insane. ha ha

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KYWRWS2/?tag=writingforu06-20


----------



## J.T. Chris

dale said:


> the anthology me and another WF member are in is out on kindle. my story is a kind of southern gothic type tale. the other member's story in this is just straight insane. ha ha
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KYWRWS2/?tag=writingforu06-20



William F. Nolan is in there. That's _really _good company to be among. Congrats.


----------



## dale

my author photo for the terror train horror anthology. also, i had an interview on a horror radio show about it. i don't know how many listeners the show has, but it was pretty cool, i guess....

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/viktoraurelius/2014/08/14/terror-train--horror-anthology--show-2


----------



## dale

i'm pretty proud of this. my story "bells over red river" recited by the british shakespearean actor, david schutz and his lovely wife, whom i
affectionately refer to as "the banshee". i love it......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU13X6Njq9g&feature=youtu.be

[video=youtube;TU13X6Njq9g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU13X6Njq9g&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Plasticweld

Dale that is really cool, congratulations.   The closed captioning is kind of hard to follow,  it is sporadic and misses whole sentences sometimes and get a lot of words wrong it must all be done by computer.   I am impressed... Bob


----------



## dale

Plasticweld said:


> Dale that is really cool, congratulations.   The closed captioning is kind of hard to follow,  it is sporadic and misses whole sentences sometimes and get a lot of words wrong it must all be done by computer.   I am impressed... Bob



is it? i never watched it with caption on. thanks, though.


----------



## Plasticweld

Dale that's because your a young guy who can hear  :}


----------



## dale

oh god....it's 2015. might as well start the new year off with a bang. my 1st and only erotica story came out at midnight. ha ha.....

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RM0ZNFS/?tag=writingforu06-20


----------



## bazz cargo

Congratulations. All the best in the new year.


----------



## dale

lol. for some reason, this is like a bigger deal to me than getting another short story published or something...but i just
heard that a 13 year old girl is doing her final book report for lit class on my novel. i don't know how that's gonna go over,
because the book is a bit controversial....but for some reason, that just makes me feel like more of a "real" writer now. ha ha


----------



## Deleted member 56686

That's really cool, Dale. Hope she gets an A


----------



## Schrody

Congrats dale


----------



## dale

for any forum members interested, my novel "The Abomination of Norma" will be on a 3 day free run on ebook
from June 10th thru June 12th. so snatch it up then........

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HNGHQDS/?tag=writingforu06-20


----------



## dale

i actually won an award. only worth $25...but i guess it's accomplishment....


----------



## PiP

Congratulations, Dale! It is an accomplishment


----------



## Cran

Good to see your talent recognised, dale. Congrats, and write on!


----------



## TKent

Dale that is super awesome. And hell yeah, it means something! That you were chosen for the anthology means a lot already, but to be chosen editors choice! That is freaking amazing!


----------



## Gumby

I am not surprised at all. Congratulations!!


----------



## Kyle R

Dale, quit being so awesome. You're making the rest of us look bad. 

Seriously though, way to go! Keep doing whatever it is you're doing, because it sure seems to be working.


----------



## dale

Kyle R said:


> Dale, quit being so awesome. You're making the rest of us look bad.
> 
> Seriously though, way to go! Keep doing whatever it is you're doing, because it sure seems to be working.



ha ha...that ain't shit....i just had the most amazing, beautiful girl tell me she loves me tonight. woot-woot. 
i wasn't even happy about the award too much. but now we're back in a tie for the most hot chicks. lol. i'm 
happy as hell right now...i could do a snoopy dance....of course...she wants me to quit drinking...but i am...
..sooner or later. ha ha


----------



## dale

the second short story i ever wrote just got contracted by a paying zine. i was kind of shocked.
it was back when i didn't quite know my own voice yet. i was trying desperately hard to be lovecraft
or poe. but they called it "beautifully poetic" and sent the contract. that leaves only 2 stories i've
completed in my "drawer", that haven't yet been published. kind of a good feeling, i guess.


----------



## PiP

dale said:


> that leaves only 2 stories i've
> completed in my "drawer", that haven't yet been published. kind of a good feeling, i guess.


that's fantastic, dale! You probably don't realise but I often tell new members who come to WF looking for inspiration to read this thread.


----------



## dale

and....i finally  got my free copy of  the anthology that story is  in and a whopping $20 check. of  course i have to
have  my kid model the book. ha ha.....


----------



## dale

Haven't been around for awhile. No. I'm not dead or in jail. Lol. Not much new yet on my writing quest. Still working slowly on the same bastard of a novel I've been stuck on for like 2 years. Had a new girlfriend, but she ditched me within a month for being "the most narcissistic man she'd ever known". Ha ha.  What else is new. Got asked to write a short story for a paying anthology. The editor straight up told me to not walk on eggshells at all over playing out my right wing views. Lol. I was like....really? Never had a publisher actually tell me they wanted me to let it go like that before. Signs the times are changing I guess. Good news for me, I guess. Ha ha. Good to see old friends and new faces here, though. Peace.


----------



## PiP

Hey, you must be telepathic! I was only saying I'd not seen you for a while. Good to know you are still writing and have some projects simmering.


----------



## Plasticweld

Missed ya buddy,  good to see you back again.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I was wondering if you we're okay. Glad to see you are.


----------



## dale

I just don't have wireless on my PC anymore and I hate navigating forums on this phone. I can't even hit "like" or "lol" on you all's posts with this thing. Lol. And it takes forever to get anywhere. Can't stand it. It's why I ain't here much anymore.

Edit: nevermind. I figured it out.


----------



## JerichoUndying

Thanks for the words. I just joined up today, and I have spent a lot of time preparing my novel and I am currently in the rough draft stage. I'm putting everything I have into this Fantasy novel series, and I feel as though my writing is an extension of myself in so many ways. I look forward to critiques, both good and bad, to help me make this story as good as I possibly can. I have 0 works published. I used to write short stories all of the time when I was younger, but the necessities of life pulled me away from my passion. After doing a lot of soul searching, I have found myself staring at the vast expanse of a blank page, and all the thrills and challenges it brings to my life. Keep on keeping on, friend, and I look forward to reviewing some of your works!


----------



## MrBillyD

Once I'm finally permitted to start posting my writings on this website, one of them will be my Science Fiction novel about overpopulation titled, "We the People Are Good to Eat".

The book's blurb describes the narrative stating:
"In a fatally overpopulated future Earth, all that the people have to eat is each other, and they thank God for every meal.

"In this world, keeping the population trimmed and the meat quota filled is every citizen’s responsibility.  Gladiator type combat games are now a high school sport.  This is the students’ way of participating in both the population trimming and meat harvest.

"A Cheerleader-Warrior Girl discovers that certain things in this world are not the way that everybody believes; which may lead to their world being turned upside down." 

Would anyone like to read the book I've just described?


----------



## PiP

MrBillyD said:


> Once I'm finally permitted to start posting my writings on this website, one of them will be my Science Fiction novel about overpopulation titled, "We the People Are Good to Eat".



It sounds *gruesome*, MrB; I am intrigued. If it's not fanfic you can share to the Multi Chapter forum *or* your blog if you prefer


----------



## MrBillyD

Thank you PiP:
   It's good to know that I'll have you and others ready to help me work with this website.
   I have now made 10 postings.  I think that qualifies me to start posting my own works here.  I'm not sure exactly when I'll begin, or how frequently I'll post chapters, or the exact order in which the stories will be posted; but this looks like a very good website to work with.  I think I'll enjoy the time I spend here.
   I recognize your name "Piglet in Portugal".  Aren't you also a regular contributor to Nancy R. Hatch's website "Spirit Lights the Way", like I am?
   Thank you again.


----------



## sas

MrBillyD said:


> Once I'm finally permitted to start posting my writings on this website, one of them will be my Science Fiction novel about overpopulation titled, "We the People Are Good to Eat".
> 
> The book's blurb describes the narrative stating:
> "In a fatally overpopulated future Earth, all that the people have to eat is each other, and they thank God for every meal.
> 
> "In this world, keeping the population trimmed and the meat quota filled is every citizen’s responsibility.  Gladiator type combat games are now a high school sport.  This is the students’ way of participating in both the population trimming and meat harvest.
> 
> "A Cheerleader-Warrior Girl discovers that certain things in this world are not the way that everybody believes; which may lead to their world being turned upside down."
> 
> Would anyone like to read the book I've just described?




Famous 1973 movie called Soylent Green, based on 1966 novel with that very theme. A factory produced wafers, made of humans, called Soylent Green, to feed others.  I saw it when it first came out. Starred Charlton Heston.


----------



## PiP

MrBillyD said:


> Thank you PiP:
> It's good to know that I'll have you and others ready to help me work with this website.
> I have now made 10 postings.  I think that qualifies me to start posting my own works here.  I'm not sure exactly when I'll begin, or how frequently I'll post chapters, or the exact order in which the stories will be posted; but this looks like a very good website to work with.  I think I'll enjoy the time I spend here.



We are here to help. I still remember when I first joined WF and how confuzzed I felt. We all need a guardian angel at times 

One further tip: you can only post two creative works to a particular board in a 24 hour period. but if in doubt when you come to post just send me a private message.



> I recognize your name "Piglet in Portugal".  Aren't you also a regular contributor to Nancy R. Hatch's website "Spirit Lights the Way", like I am?
> Thank you again.


Yes, that is me  Pleased to meet you MrB.


----------



## dither

dale said:


> Haven't been around for awhile. No. I'm not dead or in jail. Lol. Not much new yet on my writing quest. Still working slowly on the same bastard of a novel I've been stuck on for like 2 years. Had a new girlfriend, but she ditched me within a month for being "the most narcissistic man she'd ever known". Ha ha.  What else is new. Got asked to write a short story for a paying anthology. The editor straight up told me to not walk on eggshells at all over playing out my right wing views. Lol. I was like....really? Never had a publisher actually tell me they wanted me to let it go like that before. Signs the times are changing I guess. Good news for me, I guess. Ha ha. Good to see old friends and new faces here, though. Peace.



This is so weird, please excuse my going off topic.
I recently read a newspaper article that listed common traits of the narcissist and it now being treated as a personality disorder. I ticked all the boxes and I'm really struggling with that right now.


----------



## sas

Dale, 

As Trump is a narcissist, seems like a match between you. BTW: At least you were attracted to a smart girl.


----------



## Kevin

It's only a disorder if you don't have it. We love our narcissists .. They're our  CEOs ,tv personalities, all our elected officials. It takes a bold personality to bold face lie to the world and mean it with a big smug smile after... I did not have ... With that woman. It's okay though because we also have endless amnesia  - you can keep your old plan...


----------



## dither

Well that was how I saw it but the article listed such awful traits, there was nothing to feel happy or smug about.


----------



## dither

Oh dear,
what on earth was I thinking about?

I still have the newspaper and I've delved back into said article. Why? Basically I've had enough of how I am. Those common traits are attached to a small piece on an "avoidant disorder".
So why have I kept it? 
Oh I suppose that I harbour this ridiculous notion of facing up to myself.

Right now I'm not sure how I feel about this, I don't know if I really want to seek help and at _my age..._


----------



## dale

Hey. Know I ain't been around much. No pc. Or....no pc with internet hook-up, rather. Seeing a lot of new names, which is good. Just got a prose collection released at midnight last night. It's not like my other works. This one has my pure heart in it. Lol. Ultraviolet prose portraits of love and revenge writ in cryptic allegory. Love Letters from hell. And I actually convinced the publisher to allow my daughter be the model for the cover photo. Beautiful cover......https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1582065385196437&id=569709846432001


----------



## PiP

Congrats, Dale.  Good to see your name pop up in the activity stream... WF is not quite the same without you  Your daughter makes an excellent model! She's so grown up now.  I'll check out the book on Amazon and get it added to the 
WF Bookstore


----------



## Phil Istine

dale said:


> Hey. Know I ain't been around much. No pc. Or....no pc with internet hook-up, rather. Seeing a lot of new names, which is good. Just got a prose collection released at midnight last night. It's not like my other works. This one has my pure heart in it. Lol. Ultraviolet prose portraits of love and revenge writ in cryptic allegory. Love Letters from hell. And I actually convinced the publisher to allow my daughter be the model for the cover photo. Beautiful cover......https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1582065385196437&id=569709846432001



I'm glad to hear you're still around Dale - the forum seems tamer without you   Good to hear that your work is still being acknowledged too.
That new release looks interesting.  Do you intend to bring out a version for the Kindle?


----------



## dale

Phil Istine said:


> I'm glad to hear you're still around Dale - the forum seems tamer without you   Good to hear that your work is still being acknowledged too.
> That new release looks interesting.  Do you intend to bring out a version for the Kindle?



I'm not sure if the publisher is going to or not with this one. All his other releases have kindle versions. Some have kindle versions, but no print versions. I saw that last night when it was released and wondered. I haven't asked about it yet, though.


----------



## dale

kind of an introspective post. i found a copy of my 1st novel i didn't even know i had. i hadn't read it in years. it was published in 2014.
which means i wrote it in 2012. but sitting here reading it after all these years? i'm kind of stunned at the difference between my writing now
and back then. it just seems so damn immature and amateur. lol. i mean...compared with the novel i'm writing now. and i had a few people
that absolutely loved that book. i had a middle school girl actually write her english class finals book report on that novel and tell me i was
sincerely her favorite writer. i had some lady in montana tell me it disturbed her so much, she put it down for a month halfway through it
before picking it up again to finish it. but when i read it now? ummm...it's not that i feel like it's entirely terrible. it's not. i've read worse coming
from major publishers on actual bookstore shelves. but still....it's just so amateur compared to what i'm doing now. lol. it kind of gives me a boost
 of confidence, to be honest. like maybe i will get a manhattan agent to pick up this new one when i'm finished with it. it was just a little mind-blowing
to read it after all these years.


----------

